
The web is a mess (2012) - mkr-hn
https://www.mkronline.com/2019/06/the-web-is-mess.html
======
mkr-hn
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4719730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4719730)

